# Benchmade Rukus 610 with Carbon Fiber Scales



## somebody (Feb 10, 2009)

*I'm seriously considering getting the large Benchmade Rukus 610. From what I can tell, the knife seems to be rock solid. I really like the optional carbon fiber scales and would probably get them if I get this knife. Anyone out there have any thoughts or experience with this knife?*


----------



## ErickThakrar (Feb 10, 2009)

It's a great knife. Buddy of mine got one recently and I've fingered it on several occasions. I want one myself.


----------



## KIRWILLE (Feb 10, 2009)

It's an awesome knife :twothumbs. My brother just got one, and I think it's next on my list of things that I dont need. Get it you wont be disappointed.


----------



## Raytech (Feb 11, 2009)

I have the mini rukus with silver scales. It's is a rock solid knife and by no means is it mini.


----------



## bhuber (Feb 11, 2009)

The Rukus is a Big knife. The carbon fiber scales are very expensive. I've had both the full size and the "mini". The Mini is a full size knife, the 610 is a mega folder. Depends on what you want. I wish I still had the 615. One of the best all around folders I've owned. I've got a 950 Rift headed my way at the moment. Similar in size to the "mini" Rukus.


----------



## 65535 (Feb 12, 2009)

I don't care for the handle look, it's great in the hand, it's huge. It's ugly.


----------



## powernoodle (Feb 12, 2009)

*Its gigantic - almost as in "dang, those clown shoes are gigantic!" Basically its a pocket sword. But its also a rock solid, heavy duty knife. But its big.*


----------



## gorn (Feb 12, 2009)

My Son gave me one of these for Fathers day last year. It is real nice. So nice that I almost don't want to carry it. I did say almost. You know you have a blade in your hand when you have it out. I clip it in a cargo pocket on my jeans and don't really notice it there. It locks up solid. No complaints from me on this knife.


----------



## somebody (Feb 12, 2009)

I just checked out the 950 Rift on the Benchmade website that bhuber mentioned in his post. Looks like a great knife too - now I guess I'll have to hold one of those too before I decide!


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 12, 2009)

I like the form fitted handle, but its definitely huge


----------



## cbxer55 (Feb 12, 2009)

I have one of each. Really like these knives. Large is carried right side, small left side. The only thing I do not like is the green scales discolor from exposure to sweat when carried in your pocket all day. I may get the black replacements. I will not be spending the dough for the cf scales.


----------



## bhuber (Feb 19, 2009)

somebody said:


> I just checked out the 950 Rift on the Benchmade website that bhuber mentioned in his post. Looks like a great knife too - now I guess I'll have to hold one of those too before I decide!



I'm very impressed with the Rift. It's a great size for EDC. Not too big, not too small. I would still like to score another 615.


----------



## Pontiaker (Feb 20, 2009)

Great knives! The original was designed and made by a great Knifemaker and friend Neil Blackwood. His full customs are out of this world and the productions are pretty sweet too. The big one is big, the small one is a great EDC for me. I used to really like carrying big knives until I got my CCW!
Matt


----------

